# PK Customs



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's some recent jobs at the shop...


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

"Coral Wagon"

[attachmentid=170037]


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

"Fat Cat"


[attachmentid=170038]


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

"Swapmeet Louie"


[attachmentid=170040]


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

"Regalize it"


Before

[attachmentid=170042]



After
(Blue Suede)

[attachmentid=170043]

[attachmentid=170044]


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

looking good tim


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

"Hondarossa"


[attachmentid=170045]


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Damn so if I trailor my POS down there with my new interior and feed you beer you'll install it right! :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@May 15 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Damn so if I trailor my POS down there with my new interior  and feed you beer you'll install it right!    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3142415[/snapback]​*




:biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

"Pinky"


[attachmentid=173044]


----------



## th12t33n (Oct 13, 2004)

them are some fucking tight ass jobs man, wish i was as good at interiors as i am welding.


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Your Louis interior has prompted me to throw in one of my own . Hope I'm not intruding , but it looks good alongside your great work !


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

The ride itself ..


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

STRONGIVLIFE

where is your shop located?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

...


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@May 28 2005, 03:47 PM
> *STRONGIVLIFE
> 
> where is your shop located?
> [snapback]3194804[/snapback]​*


B.C. Canada


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Coupe DeVille


[attachmentid=187571]


[attachmentid=187572]


[attachmentid=187573]


----------



## Boy Wonder (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@May 28 2005, 04:09 PM
> *B.C. Canada
> [snapback]3194839[/snapback]​*


no shit :biggrin:

you on the island though? or mainland?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost_ryder_@Jun 11 2005, 06:09 PM
> *no shit :biggrin:
> 
> you on the island though?  or mainland?
> [snapback]3260532[/snapback]​*



mainland, Port Kells


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's a caddy leather interior


[attachmentid=338229]



[attachmentid=338232]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@May 21 2005, 02:26 PM~3167225
> *Your Louis interior has prompted me to throw in one of my own . Hope I'm not intruding , but it looks good alongside your great work !
> *


Luis G. does great looking audio work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@May 15 2005, 08:43 PM~3142326
> *Here's some recent jobs at the shop...
> *


thats good stuff dogg, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@May 21 2005, 12:26 PM~3167225
> *Your Louis interior has prompted me to throw in one of my own . Hope I'm not intruding , but it looks good alongside your great work !
> *




got more pics of that car the impala with the lv ?


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

THATS SOME GOOD WORK. ABOUT HOW MUCH US IT F/A COMPLETE INTERIOR JOB? I WANT MY ELDORADO INT. REDONE.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Nov 13 2005, 10:45 PM~4200784
> *THATS SOME GOOD WORK. ABOUT HOW MUCH US IT F/A COMPLETE INTERIOR JOB? I WANT MY ELDORADO INT. REDONE.
> *


I think the gas $ would cost you more than the interior


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

where are you located?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Nov 16 2005, 09:30 AM~4216946
> *where are you located?
> *



BC Canada


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=356518]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Nov 5 2005, 12:02 AM~4142205
> *Here's a caddy leather interior
> [attachmentid=338229]
> [attachmentid=338232]
> *


Im really digging this int :biggrin: not the color but definatly the work


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2006, 01:21 AM~4678349
> *Im really digging this int :biggrin: not the color but definatly the work
> *


here's another pic. leather sides and armrests as well  

[attachmentid=433367]


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

nice work pk crew


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's the back seat for the HzEmall regal.

It's a deep listing street rod style made from the stock seat.  


[attachmentid=482150]

[attachmentid=482151]


[attachmentid=482152]


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Bike seat that we recently did... owner wanted a sleeker seat, not so puffy

BEFORE

[attachmentid=482158]




AFTER

[attachmentid=482159]

[attachmentid=482160]


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Boat :cheesy: 


[attachmentid=482161]

[attachmentid=482162]


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Hummer we just did...


[attachmentid=498480]


[attachmentid=498108]


[attachmentid=498110]


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

looking good Tim n Janine :thumbsup: how much to get a pair of uppers extended and upholstered in gator-skin?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

post up the aqua blue bubble interior


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone have the contact info for this shop


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Mar 1 2006, 09:55 AM~4952444
> *Here's the back seat for the HzEmall regal.
> 
> It's a deep listing street rod style made from the stock seat.
> ...


 :thumbsup: badass work


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@May 15 2005, 08:53 PM~3142361
> *"Swapmeet Louie"
> [attachmentid=170040]
> *


hit me up with your number. i have been looking for a yard of this style... black/white. :0  

how much to ship into chilliwack? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

some damn nice work in here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2007, 01:57 AM~8864969
> *Anyone have the contact info for this shop
> *


?????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2007, 04:21 AM~8894023
> *?????
> *


Tim where you at man anyone have his shop number or contact info???


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2007, 01:42 AM~9079371
> *Tim where you at man anyone have his shop number or contact info???
> *


ive been trying to get ahold of them too  .............ARE YOU ALL ALIVE OVER THERE??? I WENT BY THE SHOP!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 25 2007, 09:19 PM~9086171
> *ive been trying to get ahold of them too  .............ARE YOU ALL ALIVE OVER THERE??? I WENT BY THE SHOP!!
> *


They dont have a number posted at the shop??? he was on her on the 20th but didnt post anything??


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2007, 11:22 PM~9087183
> *They dont have a number posted at the shop??? he was on her on the 20th but didnt post anything??
> *


604 882 6426


----------

